# Forum > MMO Trading Market > FPS Buy Sell Trade > Call of Duty Buy Sell Trade > [Boosting] MW2 BOOST | Fast and Quality | 1000+ Feedback | -10% for 1st order!

## PolaGG

Discord: pola#3278
ID: 269888969418735616
1.000+ Positive Reviews all over the web
feedback




> __
> Quick FAQ:
> 
> 
> 
> *Q: Do you use any form of cheats/external software while boosting?* A: No, we do not.
> *Q: Can I watch the booster play?* A: Yes, we offer live streaming and recording (which can only be seen by you).
> *Q: Do you offer refunds?* A: After an order is started (or claimed), we do not offer ANY refunds.
> *Q: Should I play on my account mid-boost?* A: You are allowed to, however please notify and DO NOT play any competitive game modes during the boost. Any rank lost mid-boost is on you.
> ...





Modern Warfare 2: Weapon Leveling & Camos
​Weapon type​
1 lvl to Max lvl​
Max lvl to Gold Camo​
Gold Camo to Platinum Camo​

Assault Rifles​
16$​
12$​
12$​

SMGs​
16$​
12$​
12$​

LMGs​
16$​
12$​
12$​

Battle Rifles​
16$​
12$​
12$​

Marksmen Rifles​
16$​
12$​
12$​

Sniper Rifles​
16$​
12$​
12$​

Pistols & Shotguns​
16$​
12$​
12$​

Launchers​
22$​
16$​
Negotiable​

Melee​
22$​
16$​
Negotiable​



Other Service

Campaing Completion​
36$​

Account leveling​
1.3$​

Nuke​
Negotiable​








> __
> Refund policy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All boosting is done by real players, no cheats or unsafe third party software is ever used.
> Our boosters are located across the US/EU regions.
> By using our services, you fully agree and acknowledge that you may be violating ToS.
> There are no refunds under any circumstances

----------

